# pigeon cant walk



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so the young chicks i had, 
the one that the parents stopped feeding died,
and now the other 1 that was doing well is now feeding and eating himself, will NOT stand or walk,
he seems to br trying to use his wings and beak to walk.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

he is 25 days old he had need standing and walking before, he hasnt fell out of the nest or anything,
hes eating and drinking fine and stools seem fine


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is he eating?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Possibilities aside from trauma, which should not be the case as you're looking after him, could include Salmonella or E.Coli infection or a Calcium deficiency.

If he is eating and drinking and pooping well, then a calcium or vitamin deficiency would seem worth exploring. 

What are you feeding him on?

(Ah .. we have the same idea, SW  )


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

hes eats the same as the adult pigeons eat, its a mixture of like corn and grain and seed, it just the food that i get from the pet shop


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what was he being hand fed with?.. he may be lacking calcium if he is not sick..because pigeon babies growth is so quick they need allot of calcium which they usually get from the parent birds if they have a source of calcium like crushed oystershell.. you can give him a calcium supplment pill from the drugstore..one made with oystershell pluse vit D3..give a half tab for a few days and see if he improves..if he does not then the vet may in order.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

they were been hand feed, the adult food, il go look about calium supplements


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

this any good
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Davinova-C-Ca...t=UK_Pet_Supplies_Poultry&hash=item3cb6753552


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That would do it

Anything that's Calcium and Vit D3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They need something with both calcium and Vit. D3. Without enough Vitamin D3, they can't utilize the calcium.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are able, you could also get a sample of droppings analyzed. 

Check out Retford Poultry (in UK). You can give them a call first to ask them to send the kit (test tube and swab).

Alternatively, a bird knowledgeable vet should be able to do a basic test (parasites/worms) or send off a sample for more in depth tests for hostile bacteria.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> That would do it
> 
> Anything that's Calcium and Vit D3


I don't think that has vitamin D3 in it. Think it is just calcium.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's not really clear, I agree.

This particular link claims it has (D would, obviously, be D3 in this context)

http://www.poultry-shop.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=164

Yeah, best to check with seller first

Or look for Calciform. Gem Liquid Calcium or Calcivite, all of which definitely have D3


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he just needs to go to the drugstore...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> he just needs to go to the drugstore...


Boots the Chemist should certainly stock the tablets, if you reckon 1/2 tablet is the dose for a pigeon.


----------



## dingdongbells (Jun 2, 2009)

ok got this 
http://www.thepet-shoponline.co.uk/bogena-multi-vit-20ml-3428-p.asp
and this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400228686362


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Davinova C would be good. I only asked about it having vitamin D because I once bought some liquid calcium and found that it didn't have the vitamin D. Your link didn't show that it did have it. John looked it up and it does contain it, and being for birds, of course it would be vit. D3. 

The other 2 things you are posting isn't what you need. They should have high cal grit, And vitamins are good too, but that isn't going to fix this problem. You could buy the Davinova C, or as mentioned you can go tho the drug store and buy Calcium tablets with vitamin D3. Everyone seems to use different strengths, so I don't know what to tell you as far as that goes. Or how much to give for this.

I'm sure someone else can tell you.


----------

